# Tivo Stream 4k remote bug with TCL-Roku TVs



## mancella (Sep 18, 2014)

I've had three TiVo Stream 4ks in my home for a while. 1 is on my main Samsung TV and other 2 are on TCL-Roku TVs in the bedrooms. The past few weeks, the Stream seems to have acquired a bug where it keeps erroneously changing the type of TCL TV it's paired with, causing the Volume and Power buttons to stop working. Steps that keep repeating:
1) Volume / Power buttons stop controlling the TCL-Roku TV
2) Enter the Remote setup screen and find it lists the TV type as "TCL." 
3) Change TV setup and have it search for your TV. It identifies it as a "TCL-Roku"
4) Change to TCL-Roku and problem is temporarily fixed. Volume/Power works again on remote.
5) A few minutes later, I'm watching a show on a streaming app, e.g. Showtime Anytime, I go to change the volume and the volume/power buttons have stopped working again
6) Return to Remote setup screen and sure enough, it has changed itself back to "TCL."
REPEAT STEPS 1-6 OVER AND OVER AND OVER. This is happening on BOTH of my TCL-Roku TV's. Please fix this TiVo or I'm going to be forced to change back to the Fire Stick. I'd hate to do this because I love everything else about the Stream.


----------



## mancella (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

I had the same issue with pairing my devices. Almost every time I used it I had to either reset my TV, or more frequently, set the audio controls to my receiver. I've finally come to the conclusion that this buggy piece of garbage is just not worth the effort. This is just one of many issues & I regret buying two of these. I've gone back to a Fire Stick because it actually works like it's supposed to.


----------

